

Inside Bebo's London Office [video] - farmer
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20070802/kara-visits-bebo-in-london/

======
staunch
I keep trying to watch the videos Kara Swisher is doing but she's so obnoxious
I can't tolerate them.

------
ed
The facebook video is pretty good too.

